# Consulta led driver con LM317T



## pelax (Dic 10, 2014)

Hola chicos estoy desarrolando un Led driver para leds de 10w estas son las caracteristicas:

Voltaje de alimentacion: 6-9v
Corriente max: 900-1000ma
Potencia: 10W

Pense en poner un LM317t alimentarlo con 12v que tengo de una fuente de pc y con una resistencia de 1.3 ohm (R=(1.25V/0.9A)=1.38 ohm), tengo una corriente de 0.8a,
Ahora la duda yo le agregue un led mas al circuito en paralelo con otra resitencia de 1.3 ohm, pero el consumo del LM317t me sube a 1.4A, muy justo y pienso que va a calentar como diablo!!!, ustedes que dicen funcionara o me conviene cambiarme al LM350 que soporta hasta 3A.

Saludos y gracias

Adjunto el circuito.


----------



## proteus7 (Dic 10, 2014)

te conviene usar un regulador step down y si no usa el lm350

http://www.micropic.es/mpblog/2010/06/alimenta-tus-circuitos-con-un-regulador-step-down/


----------



## eL1ct (Dic 10, 2014)

Hola:

No te tendria que subir la corriente bastante mas? creo que el regulador te esta limitando la corriente.

Por lo demas, termicamente estaria disipando algo asi como 1.4A*(12-8.23-1.25)V=3,5W Si le pones un buen disipador te podria aguantar bien, quemar no creo que se te queme (To-220 supongo), ya que, esta protegido termicamente...

Puedes usar reguladores step down como dice Proteus7, que al ser conmutadas son muy eficientes, o puedes usar dos LM317, o puedes usar transistores, o puedes poner simplemente resistencias, no se, depende... de todos modos existen drivers comerciales a muy buen precio.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 10, 2014)

Hola.

Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/308684/ _ 
Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: El circuito que estás usando, no polariza correctamente el LM317, por eso no funciona.


----------



## pelax (Dic 10, 2014)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas si habia pensando en realizarlo con transistores o poner 1 LM317 para cada led, pero yo queria conectar dos para ahorrar espacio en el disipador donde van los leds.
Aficionado muy interesente tu PDF , voy a probar asi y ver que resultados me da.

Saludos


----------



## jreyes (Dic 10, 2014)

Hola!

¿Qué voltaje alcanza el LED a temperatura normal de trabajo?



Saludos!


----------



## pelax (Dic 10, 2014)

Segun el fabricante la temperatura maxima de trabajo es de 60°C.


----------



## jreyes (Dic 10, 2014)

pelax dijo:


> Segun el fabricante la temperatura maxima de trabajo es de 60°C.


Bien, pero ¿cuál es el voltaje a esa temperatura?



Saludos!


----------



## sergiot (Dic 11, 2014)

No entiendo el porque usas un lm317 si con los 12v de la fuente de pc y una resistencia en serie al led es suficiente, y en ese caso te sobre potencia de la fuente de pc, o hay algo que me perdí?


----------



## pelax (Dic 11, 2014)

sergiot dijo:


> No entiendo el porque usas un lm317 si con los 12v de la fuente de pc y una resistencia en serie al led es suficiente, y en ese caso te sobre potencia de la fuente de pc, o hay algo que me perdí?



Segun tengo entendido los leds tienen que tener una corriente constante en DC,  con un rizado mínimo, lo que alarga la vida del LED y reduce el  calentamie*nto.*


----------



## jreyes (Dic 11, 2014)

sergiot dijo:


> No entiendo el porque usas un lm317 si con los 12v de la fuente de pc y una resistencia en serie al led es suficiente, y en ese caso te sobre potencia de la fuente de pc, o hay algo que me perdí?


El problema con los LEDs es que al calentarse el voltaje directo (Vf) del LED se reduce, no recuerdo la cifra exacta, pero me parece que ronda los 3mV/°C. Si el disipador no es generoso se produce un emblamiento térmico del LED ya que al aumentar la temperatura también lo hace la corriente que lo atraviesa y así sucesivamente hasta que el LED queda inutilizable.




Saludos!


----------



## sergiot (Dic 11, 2014)

Y eso que tiene que ver con poner o no un regulador mas a una fuente que de por si, está mas que controlada en todo los sentidos?? si hay algo que no tiene una fuente de pc es ruido o riple, para bajar de los 12V de la fuente a 9V que necesitas en los led no veo para que un lm317, con calcular una resistencia es suficiente, la tensión de la fuente PC es constante, el valor de la resistencia es constante, por lógica la corriente también es constante, donde está el problema??

En un auto con 12V de batería, se colocan los led con sus respectivas resistencias limitadoras sin problemas.

Bueno, eso haría yo y no estaría dando tantas vueltas con regulaciones redundantes.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 11, 2014)

Hola.

El usar resistencias es una opción que hace más fácil el circuito. Pero la fuente de corriente hace más seguro, e independiza en cierto rango el voltaje de trabajo del circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jreyes (Dic 11, 2014)

sergiot dijo:


> Y eso que tiene que ver con poner o no un regulador mas a una fuente que de por si, está mas que controlada en todo los sentidos?? si hay algo que no tiene una fuente de pc es ruido o riple, para bajar de los 12V de la fuente a 9V que necesitas en los led no veo para que un lm317, con calcular una resistencia es suficiente, la tensión de la fuente PC es constante, el valor de la resistencia es constante, por lógica la corriente también es constante, donde está el problema??
> 
> En un auto con 12V de batería, se colocan los led con sus respectivas resistencias limitadoras sin problemas.
> 
> Bueno, eso haría yo y no estaría dando tantas vueltas con regulaciones redundantes.


El problema es que la temperatura no es constante. Cuando enciendes el LED éste está a temperatura ambiente, luego gana temperatura y su voltaje directo se reduce con lo que también aumenta la corriente y se produce un circulo vicioso. La resistencia no es capaz de detener el aumento de corriente (a menos que uses una ptc acorde) y a fin de cuentas el LED se arruina (meses u horas de uso).


Saludos!


----------



## ClaudioYa (Dic 11, 2014)

Me parece que lo más simple sería poner un 7809, sino también para que caliente menos puede ser un 7808. Tengo un led de 10w que alimento con una fuente de 15v y un 7810 y va perfecto, lo alimento con menos voltaje para que caliente menos y además a pleno (12v) ilumina más de lo que necesito.


----------



## pelax (Dic 12, 2014)

Al final modifique el circuito y puse una resistencia de 220Ohm y una resistencia variable de 2.5k y me regula prefecto la corriente que necesita el led que es de unos aprox. 8.7V a 800mA. Ahora falta probarlo en protoboard y tomar la temperatura de trabajo asi como ver si sube el consumo.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## papirrin (Dic 12, 2014)

regulador de voltaje con LM317...






Regulador de Corriente con LM317...








> y *me regula prefecto la corriente* que necesita el led que es de unos aprox. 8.7V a 800mA.



tu circuito mas bien parece un regulador de voltaje ...


----------



## pelax (Dic 12, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> regulador de voltaje con LM317...
> http://electronilab.co/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/LM317-y-esquema.png
> 
> Regulador de Corriente con LM317...
> ...



 me confundi cuando redacte es regulador de voltaje. 

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 12, 2014)

Hola.

¿Qué modelo de LED estás usando? En otras palabras ¿Cuáles son las características eléctricas del LED?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## eL1ct (Dic 12, 2014)

El problema de alimentar en tension a un LED es que las pequeñas diferencias de tension llevaran a grandes diferencias de corriente, lo cual puede darte problemas a la larga, si es que no te los da en el momento. Yo no lo haria, y si lo haces asi, es mejor ponerle una resistencia en serie al LED, pero si le pones una resistencia para que usar el regulador?


----------



## ClaudioYa (Dic 13, 2014)

eL1ct dijo:


> El problema de alimentar en tension a un LED es que las pequeñas diferencias de tension llevaran a grandes diferencias de corriente, lo cual puede darte problemas a la larga, si es que no te los da en el momento. Yo no lo haria, y si lo haces asi, es mejor ponerle una resistencia en serie al LED, pero si le pones una resistencia para que usar el regulador?



No entiendo por que habría problemas, si alimentamos el led con el voltaje al límite si, pero si le damos un margen de 1v x ej. creo que no habrá grandes cambios.


----------



## eL1ct (Dic 13, 2014)

Efectivamente, tu lo has dicho, si le das un margen de 1v por ejeplo, y si ese margen hace que el LED trabaje en zona segura por mucha variacion de temperatura que haya... pues bien, fijate que si a este LED le damos un margen de 0,2v (que no creo que sea mucho) y el LED varia como maximo este valor, pues no se quemaria, pero pasaria de trabajar de plena potencia a la mitad de potencia (mas o menos). Segun lo veo yo existen soluciones mejores.












web en ingles

Yo propongo _un circuito lineal; una regulacion por corriente_, no muy precisa (aun asi lo suficiente), pero si sencilla y barata (supongo)


----------



## CarlosColombo (Jun 2, 2018)

pelax dijo:


> Hola chicos estoy desarrolando un Led driver para leds de 10w estas son las caracteristicas:
> 
> Voltaje de alimentacion: 6-9v
> Corriente max: 900-1000ma
> ...



¿ Con que programa estas simulando éste circuito ?Gracias


----------

